# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  sporten met over gewicht

## thebjorno

Hallo allemaal! 

Even een simpel vraagje eigenlijk, een vriendin van mij wil afvallen ze is niet super dik maar doet er ook eigenlijk niet toe. Ze heeft voor haar zelf een soort schema gemaakt dat ze 6 dagen per week traint en elke dag een ander onderdeel. eigenlijk alle schema's die ik ken zijn van om de dag trainen om je lichaam rust te gunnen dus nu eigenlijk de vraag is het wel verstandig om met zo'n schema van 6 dagen per week te werken?

----------

